# Meguiars M26 experiences?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I read little about Meguiars M26 wax. Are there users of M26 wax on DW and what are your experiences (in comparison to Natty's, Collinite, etc.)?
:wave:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Good cheap LSP, better than Gold Class or NXT in term of application and durability. Darken & wet the paint by a bit. Easy to use in term of application & buffing. I think collinite is in different league with M26. Yet i wouldn't cross M26 out, it's been highly regarded in its day, still a good all around wax for all color.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I used it in liquid and paste versions some time ago, enjoyed the liquid version of machine application and preferred the paste by hand... as a wax, it is very good in terms of value for money. In terms of looks, arguably it is a warm looking wax (I say arguably, as the looks will ultimately depend on your prep before as to how much a wax will add, if it adds at all) that suited colours such as reds... but like all waxes, will work great for protecting any paint colour 

Durability - not quite as good as #16, but for me it was ahead of Nattys... couple of months, maybe pushing to three would be what I was seeing from it on average. 

Nice wax, well worth a shot, especially considering it is not all that expensive to buy


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's my favorite meg's wax for sure. It's nice deep wet and glossy looking, and matches #7 glaze really well. It's heaps easier to use than #16 too. Where as #16 looks sealant blingy, #26 has got the carnauba glow. It lasts pretty good too, not as good as #16, but decent.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't forget to apply M7 underneath to get the best performance out of M26.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

#26 Very good wax similar to Simoniz GT wax


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Any fillers in it?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, its a pure wax. Any filling is minor and incidental.


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

26 looks amazing on blacks, reds, and solids. Not the best durability, but easy enough to work with and I will tell you, many people _will_ mistake this wax for something of a much higher price tag. It really looks that good - getting people to use it is the hardest part, they figure "what the heck can i get from a $13 wax".

A gem.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

autoaesthetica said:


> It really looks that good - getting people to use it is the hardest part, they figure "what the heck can i get from a $13 wax".


No problem for me AT ALL :wave:


----------

